# Maybe yellow tris?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a couple of pix of Gull's grandbabies. He was a satin BEW from a yellow tricolor litter who was bred to a nice bold beige based tricolor doe. These babies are brother to sister derived from that litter. It looks like there's something going on with the pied yellow babies, but it's not like anything I ever saw in my other yellow tricolors. I wasn't expecting to see any yellow tris from this first litter, as it took several generations the first time around, but then, I didn't have a yellow tri to breed from back then.

There's at least one pied yellow baby in each litter that is a nice bright orange on the front half fading into sooty yellow on the back half.

See what I mean:


----------

